# Maximum number of entries on a VWP



## thegamedontchange (May 30, 2009)

Hi all.

How many times in a one-year period can you visit the States under the VWP? Would it be possible to do something like going for 3 weeks, then being back in your home country for 5, etc. or would immigration officials be unhappy about this? I have an American girlfriend and I'm just trying to work out how I can spend as much time as possible with her without jeopardising either my entry on the VWP or any, potential, future more permanent emigration. I don't want immigration officials to think I'm trying to de facto emigrate to the states, as this isn't my intention At the moment me going over for a week or 2 every 6-7 weeks seems fine.

I have a job, sufficient funds and holiday time and I'm a permanent UK resident. I won't be in a position to contemplate permanent emigration to the States til around the last third of 2010 which is the problem atm.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There is no set limit on the VWP and immigration officers are given a wide range of discretion on these things. It depends on how "regular" the trips are, what you tell the officer as far as why you are entering and leaving so often, and how believable it is that you don't intend to just stay on longer than what you've said.

Having a job back in the UK that you have to return to is an excellent start.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

thegamedontchange said:


> Hi all.
> 
> How many times in a one-year period can you visit the States under the VWP? Would it be possible to do something like going for 3 weeks, then being back in your home country for 5, etc. or would immigration officials be unhappy about this? I have an American girlfriend and I'm just trying to work out how I can spend as much time as possible with her without jeopardising either my entry on the VWP or any, potential, future more permanent emigration. I don't want immigration officials to think I'm trying to de facto emigrate to the states, as this isn't my intention At the moment me going over for a week or 2 every 6-7 weeks seems fine.
> 
> I have a job, sufficient funds and holiday time and I'm a permanent UK resident. I won't be in a position to contemplate permanent emigration to the States til around the last third of 2010 which is the problem atm.


I used to travel quite extensively to the States on business and on holiday. One year I had three business trips, two holidays and a day trip! (long story). The following year three mini-breaks and two business trips.

All these were on the VWP. In 8 years I made 34 trips.

Not once was my visiting the States questioned. Now I have no idea what the 'rules' may be but that is my experience. :yo:


----------



## thegamedontchange (May 30, 2009)

Well, I've always been completely honest with them: I'm hear to visit my girlfriend for 1-2 weeks. The first time I arrived, funnily enough, they really quizzed me about her and our relationship, but the next couple of times they waved me straight through, so go figure.


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

coolbadger said:


> I used to travel quite extensively to the States on business and on holiday. One year I had three business trips, two holidays and a day trip! (long story). The following year three mini-breaks and two business trips.
> 
> All these were on the VWP. In 8 years I made 34 trips.
> 
> Not once was my visiting the States questioned. Now I have no idea what the 'rules' may be but that is my experience. :yo:


Further to my last email.

The son of a work colleague was doing a similar thing, flying backwards and forwards to see his girlfriend. Foolishly he decided to stay for an extended period and do some work on a building site for cash in hand. 

Rather than buy tools in the USA he decided to take his toolkit with him!

US Immigration were rather intersted in the toolkit and escorted him back to the aeroplane under armed guard. It was a year before he got back again.


----------



## thegamedontchange (May 30, 2009)

Wow! That was a bit silly of him. I suppose I just want to know how much time it's possible to come to the states to under the VWP within a year-period. The general consensus I seem to have seen is that you shouldn't be in the States for more time than your home country, but there doesn't seem to be anything formally stated about this. It just frustrates me a bit that it all seems to be down to the discretion of one immigration official when you land, which makes it all seem a little arbitrary.

If I'm going to be in DC in the next few weeks is there anyone that I could go to talk to about immigration options? Like a government place which deals with immigration queries? Or would an immigration lawyer be better.


----------



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

There is no formal rule, you just need to be careful. Im guessing since your fully employed you wont be going over there every other week or anything so you should be ok


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

thegamedontchange said:


> Wow! That was a bit silly of him. I suppose I just want to know how much time it's possible to come to the states to under the VWP within a year-period. The general consensus I seem to have seen is that you shouldn't be in the States for more time than your home country, but there doesn't seem to be anything formally stated about this. It just frustrates me a bit that it all seems to be down to the discretion of one immigration official when you land, which makes it all seem a little arbitrary.
> 
> If I'm going to be in DC in the next few weeks is there anyone that I could go to talk to about immigration options? Like a government place which deals with immigration queries? Or would an immigration lawyer be better.


The sun will rise on Fatbrit shortly and I am sure he will have wise words to add to my ramblings!:typing:


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

thegamedontchange said:


> Wow! That was a bit silly of him. I suppose I just want to know how much time it's possible to come to the states to under the VWP within a year-period. The general consensus I seem to have seen is that you shouldn't be in the States for more time than your home country, but there doesn't seem to be anything formally stated about this. It just frustrates me a bit that it all seems to be down to the discretion of one immigration official when you land, which makes it all seem a little arbitrary.
> 
> If I'm going to be in DC in the next few weeks is there anyone that I could go to talk to about immigration options? Like a government place which deals with immigration queries? Or would an immigration lawyer be better.


Unlike countries such as Canada and Australia, the US has never really lacked for immigrants. The government officially doesn't really encourage immigration to the US - and in the current economic and political climate that's not too surprising.

The discretion thing is pretty universal for immigration officers around the world. Not sure where you're from, but there was a show in the UK for a while about life behind the scenes at Heathrow. Some of the most memorable footage was of the immigration staff and how they would question someone "on a hunch" and discover an illegal immigrant or someone planning to overstay a short term visa. They are trained to look for telltale signs - someone nervous, or with too much luggage for a "short stay," or who knows whatever other indications they are trained to look for.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## thegamedontchange (May 30, 2009)

You're right, Bevdeforges, is it pretty much the same here in the Uk. I just assumed, stupidly I know, that there might be some form of non-VWP visa for people who have the funds and time and who want to visit the states fairly regularly. The B2 seems near to this but it seems more hassle than it's worth, if i'm correct?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Fatbrit is the real expert here on what visas are the best under what circumstances, but as long as you're upfront with the immigration people on a VWP, respect the rules and bring "proof" of your intention to leave when you say you will, you shouldn't have too much trouble.

I know I said the "wrong" thing once on entering the UK while I had a work permit in process. Maybe it was my honest face :lol: but I think he could tell I was tired from the long flight and wasn't really attempting anything underhanded, so he said, "Let's start over again - didn't you mean to say..." and all was well.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## thegamedontchange (May 30, 2009)

fatbrit, do you have any thoughts on this? I would really appreciate any advice.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

thegamedontchange said:


> fatbrit, do you have any thoughts on this? I would really appreciate any advice.


Nothing greatly to add, really. You are admitted at the whim of the POE officer, or probably more likely his or her supervisor. You have no rights.....seriously! There was an interesting case out of the 5th Circuit a couple of years back where the POE officer took exception to one of his customers and elected to beat the crap out of her because she was lippy with him. In a surprising ruling, the appeals court overruled the trial court, which wouldn't even grant the victim grounds to sue in a civil case for her substantial injuries. As I said, as an alien on the border you really have no rights!

Bev's advice on bringing proof that you intend to leave is good. Badger's recount of business travel is useful -- but his pattern was typical for business and wouldn't have raised suspicion whilst yours is for pleasure.....and you must remember you are visiting the land of 2-week annual vacations and they just don't get that folks in other countries get longer ones.

Nobody can tell you whether you'll be admitted or not since we'd need to be able to predict the officer you encounter and his mood on that day. Reading posts like yours for many years, I can predict that your card will eventually be marked and you'll be refused entry for immigrant intent. It's impossible to predict precisely when, though.

Do NOT apply for a B2 would be my advice since that would be you marking your card early.


----------



## thegamedontchange (May 30, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Nothing greatly to add, really. You are admitted at the whim of the POE officer, or probably more likely his or her supervisor. You have no rights.....seriously! There was an interesting case out of the 5th Circuit a couple of years back where the POE officer took exception to one of his customers and elected to beat the crap out of her because she was lippy with him. In a surprising ruling, the appeals court overruled the trial court, which wouldn't even grant the victim grounds to sue in a civil case for her substantial injuries. As I said, as an alien on the border you really have no rights!
> 
> Bev's advice on bringing proof that you intend to leave is good. Badger's recount of business travel is useful -- but his pattern was typical for business and wouldn't have raised suspicion whilst yours is for pleasure.....and you must remember you are visiting the land of 2-week annual vacations and they just don't get that folks in other countries get longer ones.
> 
> ...


Is there anyone I should talk to, in the US or UK, about this? Who are the best people to talk to about the different types of visas and such - lawyers or state officials?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

thegamedontchange said:


> Is there anyone I should talk to, in the US or UK, about this? Who are the best people to talk to about the different types of visas and such - lawyers or state officials?


What visa do you want? There is no "hang out for long periods with the gf" visa BTW.


----------

